# Defined Details – Scotland class (August)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Scotland class (August)*

We are proud to announce a further classes to be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginners introduction to both the DA and rotary. The classes will be held on the weekend of the 4th & 5th of August at 10am. (Saturday & Sunday). We are located in the Cambulang area of Glasgow 
Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below

The classes this year will cost £55 per head.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we won't put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6.

These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on

Machine Polishing Beginners Class

Building on the success of these classes over the last 4 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.

This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.
We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.
Gordon.​Names will be added and once pms are sent out and payments are confirmed. You will be confirmed on the day and your name will appear in Blue. Confirmation is on a first come first served basis.

Saturday the 4th August

1. PLIMPIXConditions
2. Chris HerdmanCondition
3. Ravinder
4. Furrymunkee
5. Reserved by PlimpixConditions
6.Orangeross
Reserve places.
1.
2.
3.

Sunday the 5th of August.

1. Booked 1 to 1
2. Private Pile
3. AMCross
4.YorkieConditions
5.
6
Reserve
1.
2.
3.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Cant copy list but put me down for saturday.


----------



## AMCross (May 29, 2010)

could you please put me down for saturday also


thanks


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Edit, didn't see list on tapatalk

Can't wait.


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

Gordon can you put me down for Saturday please mate

and how do i go about paying you


----------



## Private Pile (May 17, 2012)

Cheers Gordon, put me down for Saturday. If i'm too late, then Sunday is fine too.

Gordon


----------



## Private Pile (May 17, 2012)

Gordon, i haven't posted enough to open my PM's. Can you post your email address here, and i can send the money by Paypal?

Cheers


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Private Pile said:


> Gordon, i haven't posted enough to open my PM's. Can you post your email address here, and i can send the money by Paypal?
> 
> Cheers


I would. But there is quite a bit on inform on the class contained within the Pm. So jump in to the new member section and welcome e few till you get over 10 post. This way you can get the pms and the follow up one also
Gordon


----------



## Private Pile (May 17, 2012)

caledonia said:


> I would. But there is quite a bit on inform on the class contained within the Pm. So jump in to the new member section and welcome e few till you get over 10 post. This way you can get the pms and the follow up one also
> Gordon


Will do,


----------



## Private Pile (May 17, 2012)

Paypal sent, thanks again.

Gordon


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Shall send paypal on Friday, looking forward to it!


----------



## furrymunkee (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Gordon could you put me down for the Sunday class please.
Cheers

If you could let me know how to send payment that would be great.


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

paypal payment sent late sunday night mate


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

furrymunkee said:


> Hi Gordon could you put me down for the Sunday class please.
> Cheers
> 
> If you could let me know how to send payment that would be great.


I have added your name just now and will send you the first pm.
Thank you for your interest.



orangeross said:


> paypal payment sent late sunday night mate


Kist update and thank you for the prompt payment.



stevief said:


> Shall send paypal on Friday, looking forward to it!


Ok Stevie. Please remember that bookings are confirmed on first come first served. So possibly keep Sunday free if someone gets in in front.
Gordon.


----------



## furrymunkee (Oct 19, 2008)

Payment sent tonight. Cheers 
Alan


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

stevief said:


> Shall send paypal on Friday, looking forward to it!


Thanks Stevie for keeping me up to date. Nothing more required.



furrymunkee said:


> Payment sent tonight. Cheers
> Alan


List updated Alan. Sorry it has taken me so long. Hard week as they say. :thumb:


----------



## plimpix (Jun 25, 2012)

Gordon cheers for keeping this a secret the wife got me the best anniversay present ever by getting in contact with you. Do you want me to. send over the payment via PayPal or are you ok for me to give u it on the day?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

plimpix said:


> Gordon cheers for keeping this a secret the wife got me the best anniversay present ever by getting in contact with you. Do you want me to. send over the payment via PayPal or are you ok for me to give u it on the day?


Not a problem and look forward to seeing you on the day.
Payment is not an issue just now. As I know you would not wish to upset your wife, as she put a lot of work into finding my details. :lol:

Glad you appreciated her hard work. Now I just have to make sure I am not the disappointment on the day. 
Gordon.
P,s I can now send you pms later in the week.


----------



## AMCross (May 29, 2010)

sorry been on holiday and have had no updates on phone


if i still can attend due to space i can pay today


thanks


----------



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2010)

you have pm


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

AMCross said:


> sorry been on holiday and have had no updates on phone
> 
> if i still can attend due to space i can pay today
> 
> thanks





yorkie said:


> you have pm


Names have been added and pms sent out,

Final pms for this weekends classes will go out tomorrow night.
Once again thank you for the interest in these classes.
Gordon


----------



## AMCross (May 29, 2010)

payment made


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Class updated and finial Pms sent out for this weekends class.
See you all on your receptive days.
Gordon.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just back home from todays session with Gordon. I had a great time today and learned a lot. Gordon is an absolute gent and I learned so much from him. His teaching was just spot on. No complaints. 10/10! And thanks for the food!


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

great day today and Gordon is so knowledgeable about the subject it is frightening,so much info to try and take in but i hope i have remembered enough to get started machine polishing.

also thanks to the other guys on the course today for making the day so enjoyable.

time to go and spend a fortune on a DA and the stuff to go with it.


----------



## furrymunkee (Oct 19, 2008)

As the guys before have said today's class was very informative and the knowledge passed on was obviously from years of working with different products and so thanks again to Gordon for his time today.

Couldn't recommend the class highly enough for a beginner, relaxed and easy learning.

Cheers again
Alan(Enlightened and confused)


----------



## plimpix (Jun 25, 2012)

Had a great day on sat, was good to meet like minded people also. Gordon is very knowledgeable and would highly recommend this course to everyone. 

To note I still recon I want a rotary but going to have to get a DA to tackle the impreza. And already tempted to get an industrial unit that I can disappear to to spend the 40plus hours it takes to detail your car correctly


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> Just back home from todays session with Gordon. I had a great time today and learned a lot. Gordon is an absolute gent and I learned so much from him. His teaching was just spot on. No complaints. 10/10! And thanks for the food!





orangeross said:


> great day today and Gordon is so knowledgeable about the subject it is frightening,so much info to try and take in but i hope i have remembered enough to get started machine polishing.
> 
> also thanks to the other guys on the course today for making the day so enjoyable.
> 
> time to go and spend a fortune on a DA and the stuff to go with it.





furrymunkee said:


> As the guys before have said today's class was very informative and the knowledge passed on was obviously from years of working with different products and so thanks again to Gordon for his time today.
> 
> Couldn't recommend the class highly enough for a beginner, relaxed and easy learning.
> 
> ...





plimpix said:


> Had a great day on sat, was good to meet like minded people also. Gordon is very knowledgeable and would highly recommend this course to everyone.
> 
> To note I still recon I want a rotary but going to have to get a DA to tackle the impreza. And already tempted to get an industrial unit that I can disappear to to spend the 40plus hours it takes to detail your car correctly


Thank you first of all for showing an interest & attending. You make it all worthwhile as I get a real buzz and enjoyment from running these classes. 
I also look forward to seeing you all at some point soon and wish you well. When you all decide to put all the information and nohow into practice. :thumb:

It was a good bunch of lads over both days.

Gordon


----------



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2010)

cheers Gordon, thanks for today and the info passed on. Hopefully I will get rid of bad habits and get better results with the new hints and tips

Al


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

yorkie said:


> cheers Gordon, thanks for today and the info passed on. Hopefully I will get rid of bad habits and get better results with the new hints and tips
> 
> Al


To be honest as I mention early doors. It did not materialise as I expected :lol:

Just remember to keep it tight and regimented and you can work wonders as you did today. You probably notice that as I was watching and did not need to interrupt once. So you well on the way and I expect you will see major improvement. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2010)

fingers crossed


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Just to reiterate the points above; Gordon's course/day is absolutely superb and great value for money. Something I'd definitely go back to, even just to let more sink in.

I think a Cumbernauld/Denny/Bonnybridge beer catch-up is called for soon lol?


----------



## Private Pile (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Gordon, had a great day on Sunday and learned ( and forgot already! ) loads.

Thanks again,
Gordon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you once again Lads for the feedback. It is always appreciated and helps me modify the classes and cater for all in attendance or for future classes.
Gordon.


----------



## Ally (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the PM about this class Gordon, but unfortunately I'd taken a 3-week holiday abroad and wasn't back til after the weekend 

I'll keep an eye out but would be grateful for any info on when you expect to be able to offer another class. I'm keen to pick up some tips before attacking my own vehicle and don't think practising on the wife's car would be tolerated :buffer:


----------

